
Roku Built Itself into a Major Gatekeeper in Premium Streaming - woldemariam
https://variety.com/2020/digital/features/roku-premium-streaming-1234748507/
======
harrydehal
HBO Max was released on May 27, 2020, and yet only the watered down HBO[Go]
app with limited content is available on Roku.

I am extremely frustrated with Roku -- after nearly a decade of ownership of
multiple Roku devices, I'm not sure if I'll remain loyal to the brand moving
forward.

I use Roku because I like the hardware and the software and the ability to cut
the cord on cable and subscribe to streaming services _a la carte_ , and yet
here I am again, entangled between media company politics.

I certainly didn't sign-up for Roku to be a gatekeeper -- I signed up because
they were supposedly an agnostic ecosystem.

And in light of similar events among another tech giant, why does Roku feel
they deserve such a large cut of the proverbial last-mile [Apple] pie versus
content creators?

